# bulkpowders or myprotein?



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

*bulkpowders or myprotein ?*​
bulkpowders? 2333.82%myprotein?4566.18%


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

which is better choose ?


----------



## tom_91 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm pretty sure myprotein does cheaper postage.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I didn't vote. Because they both sell pretty much the same stuff. So what I do is open both sites, fill up both baskets with the same items, then whichever is the cheapest I buy. Sometimes it will be MP and others BP. Depends whats in the basket. Simples!


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I've tried both and both were pretty good.

At the time, BP never released flavoured powders (which was a big let down).

Next order im trying BP flavoured powders.

I generally find they're cheaper and higher quality, but MP has such lovely tasting stuff.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

i've only ordered from bp because heard few people say mp delay orders sumtimes :confused1:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

BOTH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

It's a no-brainer, BP is cheaper.

I can't even be assed to work out what all the stuff MP sell is - protein from this, protein from that.. wtf? Offer me 70/80/90%, I don't give a monkeys what it's derived from (and does it matter?).

Who wants to slap me 1st? lol


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> I've tried both and both were pretty good.
> 
> At the time, BP never released flavoured powders (which was a big let down).
> 
> ...


isnt it now like a tenner dearer for the flavoured stuff compared to the non flavoured/


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback guys.



doylejlw said:


> i've only ordered from bp because heard few people say mp delay orders sumtimes :confused1:


This isn't the case any more, the majority of our orders are dispatched the same day. We used to be slower to ship as we used to make to order.



> It's a no-brainer, BP is cheaper.


Not sure they are? We have reduced many of our RRP's including our leading Impact Whey to be the best value in Europe. See the thread below:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/myprotein/90976-price-reductions-announced-impact-whey-protein-latest-news.html

There is also all the other benefits of buying from MP like all our products are made to ISO9001 UKAS standards and we sell our products to some of the leading elite teams - so quality is assured.

MP


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

my protein - good, cheap and fast delivery


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

MP for me,they have been excellent from my first order so feel no need to change...keep up the good work MP :thumb:


----------



## BulkPowders (Mar 27, 2010)

tom_91 said:


> I'm pretty sure myprotein does cheaper postage.


Hi,

We recently reduced the price of our postage and added a second courier option so you now have both Parcelforce and DPD to choose from. Our DPD price is the same as theirs so the postage cost is no different... 

When we released our unflavoured whey and flavoured wheys we set a new low for pricing which forced others to reduce and claim to then be the cheapest... however only having undercut us by 4p! We are confident consumers would not let 4p affect their decision on a purchase and could easily reduce ours by 4p in kind but would not want to get involved in that sort of tactic 

Also, with BulkPowders.co.uk you benefit from the ability to opt for guaranteed next day delivery. On top of that, 90% of customers who select our "2 working day" service receive their order the next working day anyway!









Thanks.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

my protein have been spot on with all my orders AND

<============= = result


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

BP everytime from those 2 mentioned owing to their superior customer service.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

my protein are very good in my eyes and i always use them. however, there are a few improvements they could make. i bought a water bottle to replace my old MP one, and they have changed the plastic used for the lid which is now inferior and broke with one small drop. i am back to using my old one which is a bit worn now. i left a comment to this effect on the reviews area of the MP site but had no reply.

the cotton tshirts are durable and have lasted over a year, but the logo washed off after the second wash.

also, when posting to BFPO addresses even in the UK you are automatically charged a high postage and the orders are split per 2.5kg. this is a contractual issue with their couriers, who are actually just delivering the items to the BFPO main sorting office in london, the rest of the delivery is done through the MOD (probably at cost to the taxpayer)


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

bulk powders edges this one. Good attitude on phone and better dispatch compared to My Protein AND my protein tend to "shove" things in the box like some dead body and dont even remember to include bubble wraps most of the times.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

I have always used myprotein so i cant comment on BP.

Ive always been very happy with MP's service and delivery times.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Never used BP so can't say but put an order in at MP on monday night,delivered on wednesday,can't fault that:thumbup1:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

bulk powders for me as they are who i have used for a while now.

i have never had any problems with delivery, infact, the last delivery i got the driver couldnt find where i worked so he took the time out to phone me but i was in a meeting so couldnt answer.

came out of meeting, checked my phone, called him back to find out he had left the area but he then went out of his way to drop my stuff off on his way back 

i realise this is more down to the guy who was drving that day rather than BP but it still impressed me.


----------



## robo029 (Jan 29, 2008)

They are just about the same as most are. I buy my whey flavoured from a raw ingredients provider to the supplement industry as most supplement companies do and brand it as there own.

Its 6.86 plus vat a KG and tastes great but i buy like 100 kg and split it with my mates and save a fortune same as for creatine ect.

The supplement industry is all about marketing they buy in the raw stuff and put a label on it simple as. There are a few out there that are good like reflex but i aint paying upto 40 quid a tub for whey.

I used to buy supplements as a business but no longer do. I sell old school Bodybuilding clothing. i can buy most powders from a distributer from 18.00 to 25.00 max

The guys on here should put there money together and go buy at distributer prices trust me they will give you it you do not have to buy loads trust me. Get you stuff for the price they get there's where you buy your stuff from

For example bodyfortress is the exact same as metrx same taste same nutritional values different label lower cost. Dont be sucked in by marketing buy your supps as cheap as poss with out paying for a companies advertising all added to the price of there supps


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Both are fantastic.

Only ever had one problem with MP, but nothing major.

For me it's myprotein (just) ... their extensive range is far greater than what BP has to offer, however i cannot fault BP one bit, they give great service


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

bulkpowders all the way for me.the fact they take paypal is a bonus as i usually order at work when i dont have my card with me.infact i just spend another £80 yesterday with them.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i find them both excellent and use them both regularly.

i think this is reflected i the dead even poll at the top.

i have never had a single issue with either company.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for the positive comments. Any constructed negative feedback will be passed to the guys on Tuesday and will all be reviewed. Thanks again.

With regards to our our price reduction on our impact whey. The pricing is broke down below which shows a saving of £5 off the 5kg size which we believe is a great saving and offers the best pricing in Europe for a very high quality product which is now used by many elite teams and athletes (london irish, sfc, ross pearson etc).










The full thread form UKM is below: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/myprotein/90976-price-reductions-announced-impact-whey-protein-latest-news.html



Dave 0511 said:


> also, when posting to BFPO addresses even in the UK you are automatically charged a high postage and the orders are split per 2.5kg. this is a contractual issue with their couriers, who are actually just delivering the items to the BFPO main sorting office in london, the rest of the delivery is done through the MOD (probably at cost to the taxpayer)


We are afraid this is out of our hands and the same for all internet based firms. As our parcels are "commercial" they are limited in weight and cost much more than a UK parcel. The MOD don't fund the delivery of commercial parcels. It is something we are constant communication with our delivery agents in to try and improve the pricing.

MP


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

My Protein are very good quick to deliver, I always use them last week I made an order from Bulk Powers for some WMS and it took a week to come :cursing:

But maybe that was a one off :confused1:


----------



## dasine (Mar 11, 2010)

i use bulk powders for the price and qualitity although they are always late delivering, about 4 out of 8 times ive ordered from them even when i paid extra for next day delivery they took like a week. apparently their mail-man always forgets to pick up the stuff from the store. now ive learnt to order way in advance


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

for me myprotein.

I used most of there supps for my prep for first show and will continue to use in the future upto my next one and beyond.

I must say over ayear ago i tried there whey and a gainer shake and wasnt impressed. However recently have tried both there total gainer and whey products again and they are spot on. total gainer in vanilla was great. whey in banana and choc were nice. going to get some vanilla to try hopefully will be as tasty as the gainer.

also there mrp satchets in choc orange were tasty. I then use them for dex/omega 3/cissus etc etc. cnt fault the products and delivery time is usually suprisingly good.


----------



## nagasis (Sep 26, 2009)

Their products are almost the same but bulkpowders customer service is far superior to MP. Customer service is just as important as the product. Theres no point in having a good product when they cant get their deliveries sorted out.

Bulkpowders wins this hands down.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Didn't vote either but i had a royal fcuk up from Myprotein on my 1st order last friday.. Not gonna hold it against them as everyone makes mistakes but i was well pi55ed off.. Ordered on friday was 5kg of Whey Isolate chocolate smooth... They said tuesday max for delivery, anyway yesterday i called to see where it was and some asian lad, nice fella said that unfortunately the order had been refunded to my card as i was undercharged and they don't do 5kg bags and it was an incorrect price so they auto canceled the order (it was some woman on the phone who offered me a 5kg bag in the 1st place)

Anyway i was like why the hell has no one phoned me to just say "Hi Mr, your order was messed up and you was refunded you will need to re-order to receive your whey protein" This is pretty simple customer service to me, anyway i have re-ordered and it will be here for Monday BUT im trying to remain in ketosis and have had NO whey all week, and wont till monday!

Again we all make mistakes and if all goes to plan i will use again as this may of been a 1 off, the customer service dude was very sympathetic and explained that this very rarely happens and all he can do is give sincere apologies and offer free delivery and he will do his up most to get it out to me as soon as he can.

Myprotein the young lad i spoke to could do with a pat on the back as he came across very well and he saved me as a client as i was ready to go elsewhere, on the other hand the lady / computer system who messed the order up in the 1st place needs to be looked at, she was nice and im sure it was a simple mistake as from what the young lad said is the computer that made the error and not her but it caused inconvenience for me on this occasion.

Here's my most recent order number and with this you will be able to track the failed order too: 551825

Look forward to receiving my whey and will order in future if its good :thumbup1:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

My Protein, can you explain why Northern Ireland (uk) is classed in euro zone 1 in the same price catergory as germany etc. Bit of a rip off.

Also my last order I had requested to be delivered by dpd yet it was parcel force who delivered and I had to go to the local post office to pick it up. I dont mind but the p.o is always packed with dossers collecting their giros. Do you no longer use dpd to NI.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Not one to complain normally but there have been 2 more mistakes...

When i spoke to the dude yesterday he said he will try and get it out on same day so it would be here today and said that he couldn't promise but would do his best (was happy with this) and he told me to call in the morning to check if it went out. I called in the morning and gave ref number.. They said "Ok just checked it and its still on a pallet in the warehouse so will be there on Monday" I asked what if im not in when it comes and they replied "It it will be left at the nearest post office, mine is a 10 min walk so thats ok.

Anyway i nipped home for lunch and they had been and left a slip? Thought it was on the pallet? Ok so its a good mistake, I went to the local post office to collect it and for some reason it had been taken to the wrong one (in a different town) so i got a taxi to this other one, not far tbh and low and behold when i arrived it was not there because the van was late! Ok the last bit was out of MP hands but still all very frustrating.

/rant over


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

raptor..........you are one unlucky chick


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

BulkPowders.co.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> We recently reduced the price of our postage and added a second courier option so you now have both Parcelforce and DPD to choose from. Our DPD price is the same as theirs so the postage cost is no different...
> 
> ...


over confidence? you'd be surprised how customers react to a slight cut in price

on a serious note...i ordered 5kg of chocolate cookie whey and am loving it! also the fact that you guys sell stuff in tubs and not in bags makes it more convenient!


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

so, is bulkpowders 4p more but you get a tub with it?


----------



## nagasis (Sep 26, 2009)

71081 said:


> so, is bulkpowders 4p more but you get a tub with it?


yes bulkpowders use tubs with handles. :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

71081 said:


> raptor..........you are one unlucky chick


Lol yeah im normally lucky too but had another **** take the other month.. I ordered a lovely oak bed from some shop in london, super king size and was looking forward to it etc... anyway it came and they had forgot to include the matress that i paid for.. Fcuking nightmare lol

"Oh sorry Mr we didn't have it in stock, it will be 2 weeks" :cursing:

Anyway RE my whey isolate.. I will be getting my fix at 5ish, getting a taxi "back" to the post office to collect it :thumbup1:


----------



## nagasis (Sep 26, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Anyway RE my whey isolate.. I will be getting my fix at 5ish, getting a taxi "back" to the post office to collect it


How much has the isolate cost you when you factor in the both taxi costs?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok back from post office, Happy with packaging and product although it is a little watery but no complaints :thumbup1:

Nagasis i bought 2 x 2.5kg pouches at £31.46 (free delivery this time) because of the mistake each of the 2 taxis were £7 so total of: £76.92 which is very expensive considering.. Anyway as said i don't expect to be getting taxis every time so that will be off the next cost.


----------



## denholm blue (Oct 17, 2009)

doylejlw said:


> i've only ordered from bp because heard few people say mp delay orders sumtimes :confused1:


Mp has always been the best delivery i ever had,never been let down.


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

prefer mp. i missed my delivery last time buy i wasnt bothered thought it would get deliverd to nearest sorting office.did it fvck it got returned to depot 20 mile away.they give you a list of upgrades to get it redilivered.think it was an extra £7 to get it deliverd next day.il make sure im in in future


----------



## huwgarms (Jun 12, 2010)

have only usep mp so far but had a good debate on another website regarding the two suppliers mentioned, i think both deserve a pat on the back for regards to value for money, delivery is nothing to do with either supplier UNLESS poor repeated delivery is ignored, there are so many courier firms out there that will deliver to residential adresses there is no excuse for repeated poor delivery.

on a personal note the creatine ethyl from MP is by far the worst/vile tasting substance i have ever tried, im soooo glad i only purchased the meduim size bag, surely something can be done about taste? it really is that bad


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for the support guys!



huwgarms said:


> on a personal note the creatine ethyl from MP is by far the worst/vile tasting substance i have ever tried, im soooo glad i only purchased the meduim size bag, surely something can be done about taste? it really is that bad


Yes CEE isn't a good tasting supplement - from anyone. You could try our berry blast flavouring that masks the taste:

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/products/mp_flavouring2

Or you could try fresh orange - some people say that works.

MP


----------



## huwgarms (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks, we'recurrently mixxing it with pinnaple juice and holding my nose whilst i bolt it lol, how well does the berry blast mask it?, would it be worth getting a tester>?


----------



## war (Jul 6, 2010)

Tried both stores once and have to say they seemed like catering grade whey protien


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

war said:


> Tried both stores once and have to say they seemed like catering grade whey protien


Hi,

What evidence do you have to say our protein is "catering grade whey". We aren't sure exactly what that is, however we assume you mean lower quality.

Our products are of the very highest quality (in random tests by various co-ops we have come out among if not the very best) as we are now a leading brand in the UK and sell 10's of 1000's of tonnes a whey each year and supply some of the best elite athletes in the UK today as well as 100's of 1000's of happy customers.

MP


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

always used myprotien always had fast efficient service


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

i used MP last time for whey and oats .

will use again good quality stuff but i got unflavoured and mixed with a little bit of crusher strawberry milkshake that you get in bottles .


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

Both great and I use both but i like my proiten a little more because they have a larger range on producs and i like the bags because they are smaller that the bigg tubs.


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't suppose you can give links to these distributors? If I can get it for cheaper by cutting out the middle men then I'm all for it.


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

robo029 said:


> They are just about the same as most are. I buy my whey flavoured from a raw ingredients provider to the supplement industry as most supplement companies do and brand it as there own.
> 
> Its 6.86 plus vat a KG and tastes great but i buy like 100 kg and split it with my mates and save a fortune same as for creatine ect.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Don't suppose you can give links to these distributors? If I can get it for cheaper by cutting out the middle men then I'm all for it.


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

BulkPowders.co.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> We recently reduced the price of our postage and added a second courier option so you now have both Parcelforce and DPD to choose from. Our DPD price is the same as theirs so the postage cost is no different...
> 
> ...


Just been checking your website for the first time. Prices seem pretty reasonable. On question though, who does your testing for the CoA? It's only got your company logo on it and doesn't say who the lab is. What with recent certain events concerning protein content ect in protein supps, I'm sure you can understand my hesitancy in ordering without having all the information. Many Thanks.


----------

